# Can my 10 and a half week puppy travel 5 hours in the car?



## askformore (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi guys, I am new to this forum. I recently got a chihuahua.. I went and pick her up when she was 9 weeks old, and it was a 1 and a half or 2 hour ride home. I was holding her in my arms, she was lying in my arms. However she vomited twice during the whole car ride, I think because she was car sick. Now she is 10 and a half weeks old, and I am planning to go on a trip, the car ride will be 5 hours. Do you guys think it's ok for her to go on a 5 hours car ride? Or should I not go and stay home with her... And is it a good idea to let her ly in your arms during the car ride, or put her in the pet carrier with her toys blanket etc. Which would she feel better, well I am worry if she can handle a 5 hours car ride, and I need suggestions if I should put her in the pet carrier or let her ly in my arms. Please help guys, cause I might be leaving tomorrow,thanks alot for your advice.


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

My girls were all over 12 weeks old when they traveled. CoCo came from a 4 hr drive but Cotton and Tink both had a 14 hr drive to come home to me. Untill they all had there shots I never took them anywhere with me. I didn't want them exposed to anything before that time.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

well i travel alot with my lot in the car mine feel more safer in there crates with blankets
but one of mine does get travel sick too (but he gets an upset tummy leading him to have runny poo) recently i have been told to give him rescue remedy before traveling any distance with him as he will be a little more relaxed 
but as your little one is only 10 wks she is probably just not used to travelling in cars yet and i would think letting her travelling in her carry would be a little more secure for her


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

When I went to pick Aries up from his breeder, he was car sick too. But since then, I've taken him to town with me, and he's never had a problem. I'd suggest not feeding right before the drive and you can talk to your vet about motion sickness medicine if your pup continues to have car sickness.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

When carrera was 8 weeks we took her on a 6 hr. round trip drive with 3 stops. We just went to pick up something for my husband then turned around and came home. I kept her in my lap the whole time and didnt let her fidget too much because I didnt want her to get sick. When we stopped I had her go to the bathroom and ran her around a bit so that she would be tired enough to take a nap in the car. We had her carrier but she doesnt like to be in there when she can see and hear us and she always tries to move around in there anyway. I brought her a couple of chew toys that she normally just sits with or something like a nylabone teething bone she also enjoyed. We brought a bottle of water for her and a bowl to pour it into so that she could drink while in the car.Also a baby blanket since she likes to bury herself. Maybe take her on a few short drives to here and there leading up to your trip to get her used to the car more. Have a safe and fun trip!


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

Car sickness is common in dogs but even more so in puppies.

There is no reason why your puppy couldn't make the trip so long as you prepare for it. She may very well still be car sick but it is a learning process and you just need to be patient and don't take it personally - she can't help it. 

I have some tips below on what to do during this trip as well as some ideas of what to do after you are home to get her used to traveling in the car.

The best way to avoid car sickness is to acclimatize your puppy to the car.

Usually you would start like this:

Letting the puppy explore the parked car while the engine is off, the allow the puppy to explore the parked car while the engine is on. Every time the puppy is not shy, hesitant etc reward with praise and treats.

Then escalate to mini-trips around town, Sunday drive in the country etc gradually increasing the time in the car. When someone honks a horn, church bells go off, a siren from a police/firetruck go off and your puppy is not afraid - praise and reward with a small treat.

Never make the first car trip one to the vet. Make it a happy trip.

*Now since you will be traveling here are some tips you can use for this go around (you can work on the items above when you get home!!):/U]*

Figure out what works best for your dog. Some travel best on an empty stomach (water is ok but no food) and others travel best with a little food in their stomach (like 1/4 of their normal breakfast).

While driving be extra cautious. No speed demons while the puppy is in the car. Avoid bumpy roads when possible. Do not brake quickly/sharply. You want to make the motion of the car gentle for the dog. So be on your best driving behavior.

*The safest place for your puppy while in the car - is in a crate in the backseat (or passenger seat if you don't have a passenger). The crate should be belted in as tightly as possible in case of an accident. This is a useful tool while getting your puppy used to the car. After a while if the puppy is able to travel without getting car sick - then you should get a safety harness car seat belt as many provinces and states are now making it illegal to hold your pets while driving OR even having them loose in the vehicle. It only makes sense - it is for the safety of your pet. If you were in an accident your pet would become a projectile in the car and a Chihuahua could easily die of injuries sustained from being tossed around the interior (or worse exterior) of a car in a collision. If you don't like the safety harness car seat belt idea - perhaps look into an approved booster seat that would allow your puppy to have a great view while still being safely belted into car!!*

Make sure you keep your windows down to allow ample air flow into the car. This helps carsick people too! Just make sure puppy is not capable of jumping out (should be in a crate anyways so no issues there!).

Make frequent rest stops (every 1 hour) would be a good rule of thumb. This will allow puppy to get her paws on solid ground and use the bathroom if necessary.


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

I second the Bach's Rescue Remedy tip. It works wonders!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey threw up on her first few car rides too, now she loves to go.


----------



## askformore (Oct 9, 2008)

thank you for all the replies guys, I really appreciate it. Cause im a new dog owner, chihuahua owner. Well I am just scared for her health I understand car sickness is normal, but I just don't know if she can take a 5 hours car ride. I think this would be a good learning process, so she can get use to car rides. My friends have 2 dogs, a pomeranian and an american eskimo, he bring them with him to pet stores etc. they just walk about everywhere. they jump front seat back seat etc. I guess they are use to it. but they are much older, one is 1 year old and the other is 2 years old... And the pet carrier my puppy dog like to stay in there, she feel scared and like shes in jail. I didn't crate train her, cause I let her go everywhere and sleep with me. Well she have had her first shot already, I understand that dont bring her out until shes all vaccine, but what if I just drive down and leave her inside the house all the time? Cause I have to do some business that's why.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I got Rocky at 8wks old and he travelled home with us about a 5hr trip. He was perfect! He got with us everywhere in the car and loves it. But only when hes on my lap in a blanket, I know its not safe but he just cries if we put him in a crate.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tyson used to be a bit travel sick when he was a pup but I still took him out with me, I used to put a big towel and blanket on the seat or in his travel crate, he grew out of it at about 6 months old


----------

